# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Predavanje o dojenju u Šibeniku!

## marta

Dragi budući i friški roditelji,

Udruga za obitelj i roditeljstvo IZVOR iz Zadra poziva vas na 
predavanje o dojenju "*Put do uspješnog dojenja*"
koje će se održati u *subotu 31. 3. u 10 sati* 
u multimedijalnoj dvorani Gradske knjižnice u Šibeniku.

Dodjite i poslušajte jer mamino mlijeko nema zamjene.

Radujemo vam se!

Udruga Izvor

----------


## marta

:Smile:

----------


## marta

:Smile:

----------


## marta

:Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

:D

----------


## jadranka605

doći ćemo  :D

----------


## dijanam

super jadranka!
Dodjite s djecom intra ili extra utero.
U svakom slucaju dodjite ako vas tema zanima...

----------


## MGrubi

:D

----------


## marta

:D

----------


## marta

:D

----------


## marta

:D

----------


## klia

Pripremila sam prekrasnu Power Point prezentaciju i nisam mogla odoljeti da se sad malo pohvalim 8)

----------


## zrinka

cure, mislit cu na vas   :Love:

----------


## marta

:D

----------


## marta

:D

----------


## dijanam

:Smile:

----------


## zrinka

kako je proslo, cure?

----------


## jadranka605

ja mogu reći da je bilo super. nekako intimno.
i, hm, naravno, poučno  :Smile: 
ma, ono,   :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

ma jadranka, jesi ovo ti na slici?

meni je zao sto nisam bila.
ali drago mi je da vam je bilo dobro   :Kiss:

----------


## marta

joj, ja sam tu napisala post i poslala ga, a kako forum steka, mislila sam da je otisao bar tri puta... a zapravo nije uopce. 

dijanam, jadranka je ko curica!

klia, hvala ti jos jednom na lijepom izlaganju. 

i hvala svima koji su dosli. nadam se da im je bilo korisno i da cemo se jos vidjeti, makar sresti!

----------


## jadranka605

:Laughing:  
ja na slici
nisam se mogla odlučit koju da stavim, jer su mi sve super, pa reko aj nek ljudi vide s kim pričaju

vidimo se opet u Šibeniku

----------


## klia

Svima (i koje nas samo virkate  :Kiss:  ) stojim na raspolaganju i nakon radionica. Misllim da bi se u Šibeniku mogla napraviti jedna lijepa grupa za potporu dojenju jer mi se čini da je i ona patronažna ok.

----------

